#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  NE Iraq holiday

## Lostandfound

I am off to ne Iraq the Kurdish bit next week for a short holiday. Taking my bike and plan to cycle. 

Has anyone been recently?

I'm assured I can get ten day visa on arrival at erbil but any info on extensions?

Thanks !

----------


## English Noodles

Knowing your Nationality would help, but you really shouldn't rely on getting a visa on arrival. If you spend 10 or more days in Iraq then you have to get a permission to exit stamp in Baghdad before you leave the country, you may want to take this in to consideration. Apart from that, it's a lovely part of the world and a great place to visit.

----------


## Norton

> Taking my bike and plan to cycle.


Be sure not to accidentally stray into Iran. The Iranians will lock you up and throw away the key.

----------


## Bettyboo

If he is wearing tight bycycle shorts they'll likely bugger him first, I'd expect...

----------


## Lostandfound

Thanks - going to have to take a chance on the visa on arrival - the conditions are different in the Kurdish Autonomous Region to the rest of Iraq. There isn't a consulate for the KAG in Thailand as far as I can see.

No plans to go east of Lake Dukan, approx 30KM as crow flies from Iranian border. More worried about disruption in Bahrain en route.

Judging by google map the terrain between Erbil and Dukan looks manageable, but will be travelling really light with just a change of clothes in a small backpack.

I visited the area during Sadaam's time and looking forward to seeing again. The lake should be a nice 15c or so for a quick swim  :Smile: . My AC at home only goes down to 18......I'll take a camera.

----------


## Lostandfound

EN - I'm on a UK pp, the consul/office in Washington says 10 days is OK on arrival. But I heard of people being turned away at land crossings plus a Malaysian denied entry. Hoping the UK pp works. Otherwise it's a wasted day on gulf air!

----------


## Lostandfound

> If he is wearing tight bycycle shorts their likely bugger him first, I'd expect...


Just like Beach Road then?

----------


## English Noodles

> EN - I'm on a UK pp, the consul/office in Washington says 10 days is OK on arrival. But I heard of people being turned away at land crossings plus a Malaysian denied entry. Hoping the UK pp works. Otherwise it's a wasted day on gulf air!


Well in that case I wish you all the best, and hopefully you will gain entry with no problems.

Make sure to get the pictures posted up. Looking forward to it already. :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Now thats what I call real travel. Have a good trip, and don't forget the trip report.  :Smile:

----------


## jonboy

I currently work in Erbil for a drilling company and our visa process is taken care by a legal firm.

You will have to report to the Residency Office within 10 days of your arrival. This involves many forms to fill out, around $30 USD in fees as well as a compulsory blood test to check for Hep C and HIV. Be prepared to wait for around 2-3 hours throughout this whole process.

----------


## Lostandfound

> I currently work in Erbil for a drilling company and our visa process is taken care by a legal firm.
> 
> You will have to report to the Residency Office within 10 days of your arrival. This involves many forms to fill out, around $30 USD in fees as well as a compulsory blood test to check for Hep C and HIV. Be prepared to wait for around 2-3 hours throughout this whole process.


That's great advice. 10 days may be enough in any case. I was looking at Erbil International Hotel on arriva - 250US  :mid: ..... Do you think I'll have much trouble finding somewhere safe to leave a bag for a week or so that charges less 100-150 sort of thing?
Also - am I about right thinking 2 heavy days of cycling from Erbil to Dukan each way?

----------


## Lostandfound

> Now thats what I call real travel. Have a good trip, and don't forget the trip report.


Sure will. Really looking forward to it - feels like being 16 again when I hitch hiked with a school mate to the South of France!

Will keep a diary and get pics when there - don't want to tempt fate by saying too much now. Need a decent hotel in Erbil to leave my bike box, otherwise I'm OK to sleep rough/ local accom. Flight was bloody expensive, 90K on Gulf. Booked biz so i don't get hassled with luggage allowances  :Smile:

----------


## the dogcatcher

I,m actually quite jelious.
I,ve always wanted a look up there.
Try not to get beheaded on the internet.

----------


## natalie8

I'm really looking forward to your pics and report. I've seen stories about that region on TV and I would really love to go there sometime. If hubby and I stay in the GCC for another few years, we'll try and go. We have so many places on our wish list.

----------


## blue

I've seen lots of  Kurdish illegal immigrants / bogus asylum seekers in London ,
nasty ....

Now they have there own oil rich autonomous region they don't seem in any hurry to return.
Anyway the scum population aside ,the countryside should be fascinating.

Hows the weather ? imagine it will be perfect temp  during the day , but might be cold at night for sleeping rough ,  especially if you're travelling light .

----------


## Lostandfound

Should be around 15C daytimes. Probably chilly at night. Save on my ac bill  :Smile: . Maybe I'll get myself kitted out in some baggy trousers like the locals ......

----------


## Roger Lee

> I am off to ne Iraq the Kurdish bit next week for a short holiday. Taking my bike and plan to cycle. 
> 
> Has anyone been recently?
> 
> I'm assured I can get ten day visa on arrival at erbil but any info on extensions?
> 
> Thanks !


I wouldn't even consider doing this. The Kurds might be okay overall but there are still a lot of bad guys hanging out here. Between the local sheiks and the corruption a foreigner on his own may be in harm's way. Unless you can blend in and look like one of the locals I wouldn't do it. I can't imagine blending in on a bicycle traveling cross country.

Today they start their "Day of Rage" down south and later on in March they are hosting the Arab economic summit so things are kind of tense in this country right now. Visa and exit requirements at the airport are forever changing, and shutting down airspace at a moment's notice isn't uncommon.

Best of luck to you.

----------


## Lostandfound

So it's been a week now in Iraq and a great time too.

Erbil airport is ultra modern although duty free is more expensive than local shops.

The rotana hotel was good for a first night although pricey at 250 us a night. 

Day one had early start around citadel in erbil. Tea with locals and everyone friendly. Driving is no worse than Thailand - I felt safer on my bike here in fact

Road out to Dokan lake - 90 km of dusty road. Lots of hills with 5-10%incline. 

Police and army checkpoints every 20 k  so. Police fixed me up with a ride for last 20km with a Peshmerga colenel. Really helpful and friendly. Dropped me at nice hotel overlooking Dokan lake. 

There's six more days to get to where I am now. Sat with beer and club sandwich in hotel back in erbil before flight tomorrow. Will add pics as soon as home in Thailand!!

----------


## Lostandfound

Wondering whether to post a blog on the trip. It's been an amazing few days. Shooting pool with locals in Suleymanya, riding bike s with members of Iraqi national triathlon team, drinking tea with locals who want to know whether the demos in rest of ME will come to Kurdistan (as if I'd know lol), being given top to bottom tour of Dokan dam, staying with iraqi /assyrian family as house guest, washing up in local hammams and 200 km on bike!!!

----------


## Norton

Great stuff. Looking forward to the trip report with pics.

----------


## Lostandfound

As soon as I'm back with a laptop - on a stupid I pad and no camera battery left

----------


## Lostandfound

Any advice on uploading photos? It asks for URL??? I've got some pics on I phone and can e mail them but that's it.........

----------


## blue

sounds interesting look forward to further  updates

----------


## Lostandfound

I have images on my laptop but cannot get them onto forum. Copy /paste doesnt work and the prompt asks for a url which i dont have........??????

----------


## Lostandfound

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5296/...91547365_m.jpg



Few hours in Bahrain - quick dip at Sheraton

----------


## Lostandfound

Lounge booze in Bahrain

----------


## Lostandfound

Local - he beat me at chess in cafe


Dokan Lake - looking east - Iran is 35KM away

----------


## Lostandfound

Road to Dokan from Erbil - 90 km trip. 


Divert valve on dam - water level in lake is too low for electricity generation

----------


## Lostandfound

Two lads from Iraqi national triathlon team - I stayed at there dorm in Dokan for a night

----------


## Lostandfound

Citadel - Erbil city centre   Great place to drink tea and get a shoe shine

----------


## Lostandfound

Textile museum in Citadel Erbil. Mostly rugs post war. They have a shop too. Very cheap - about half best prices I ever managed to get in Istanbul


Money changer and sim cards - $7 us

----------


## Lostandfound

Soldier (well boy scout with AK?) in Erbil

----------


## Lostandfound

Money!






The result of Saddam's 'restoration'

----------


## Lostandfound

The dam was hit by four bombs in 1991. Eye witnesses report two spotter planes shining laser like lights at targets before impacts. Damage was minor and seems only the transformers and ancilliaries were targetted. The collapse of the dam would put Baghdad under 4M of water according to the Resident engineer at the time.

----------


## Lostandfound

These are the snaps off my I phone - I'll post the camera pics when I can get hold of a bloody cable......

Had a fanatastic holiday. An amazing country - I felt safer than in Thailand.

----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## Lostandfound

Suleymaniya juice bar

----------


## Lostandfound

Palace Hotel Suleymaniya - $100 / night inc breakfast. Right next to old town

----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## Lostandfound

early evening in Suleymaniya old town

----------


## Lostandfound

overflow at Dokan Lake

----------


## Lostandfound

One of the five turbines inside Dokan Dam - Soviet makers plate. They still work but controls are being replaced with new Italian modules

----------


## Lostandfound

The control room inside dam

----------


## Lostandfound

Dam seen from downstream. Note camouflage paint on turbine hall at base

----------


## Lostandfound

Local law enforcement in the village

----------


## Lostandfound

Sign post cycling out of town - to Halabja. As many as 5,000 people were gassed to death on March 16, 1988. I played pool and smoked hookah pipes with three lads whose dad had died 10 years ago from its after effects. They insisted on paying for my tea and the smoke.

----------


## Lostandfound

Map of Iraq's national grid in turbine hall of dam

----------


## Lostandfound

Guard house - three guards sprang out clutching AK47s soon after I snapped this. They were a bit jumpy but a smile and thumbs up and they calmed down. They refused to pose for photos. Note peshmerga graffiti on wall.

----------


## Lostandfound

Breakfast. $4us  including tea. I left a dollar tip  :Smile:  - they'd refused payment for my dinner the night before.

----------


## Mid

liking this , more please  :Smile:

----------


## blue

is it one of those countries where you  only  get talk to the men ,all the women either hidden or silent ?

----------


## Lostandfound

View from Hotel across lake Dukan    120 us a night. I was only guest there.....

----------


## Lostandfound

Selling pigeons in Suleymaniya

----------


## Lostandfound

Shoeshine boys in Erbil - 70c a pair - they give you flip flops to wear in the cafe opposite whilst you drink tea

----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## Lostandfound

Early morning tea in Erbil (500 dinars = 40c) - the shoeshine boys work the cafes here

----------


## Lostandfound

> is it one of those countries where you only get talk to the men ,all the women either hidden or silent ?


Yes. But that doesn't mean they're all gay, Blue.

----------


## HollyGoodhead

Nice pics, but no women in any of them...thought there would be at least a few outside.

----------


## Lostandfound

Divert valve at base of dam open.

----------


## Lostandfound

You see women in shops - but never sat down drinking tea or travelling alone. Difficult to take pics of them too.

----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## Lostandfound

Here's one Holly!  I cycled past their ramshackle petrol station about 40kms from Erbil and they invited me in for tea. Then brought me food out.

----------


## Lostandfound

Lunch

----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## Lostandfound

Road from Erbil heading east. Was getting pretty knackered by this point and weather closing in.

----------


## HollyGoodhead

Thanks for that.  Was the food good?

----------


## Lostandfound

park in Erbil

----------


## Norton

Great stuff. Keep the pics coming.

----------


## Lostandfound

> Thanks for that. Was the food good?


Baked beans and rice. My favorite  :Smile: . Wherever I traveled people were without exception hospitable and generous. I was rarely able to pay for tea, juices etc at cafes.....

These people just invited me in off the street. They don't get many tourists.

----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## blue

Is that  3 ltr bottle of white lightning  8% 'cider' ,to the ladies right ?

Is that a real sofa behind them , or some  Tromp l'Oeil style mural , painted on the wall ? hence the need to sit on the floor 

 How was the accommodation on the road ,did you spend any nights sleeping under the stars ?

----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## Lostandfound

Note the cool cycling gear. It was a real bugger seeing where to go with that bag over my head too.

----------


## Lostandfound

This was as basic as it got. I was invited to stay in the sports club dorm. Home of the Iraqi Triathlete Team. Had a ride with two of them and swim in the lake the next day.

----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## Lostandfound

Gulf air via Bahrain - and back home with a smile after a fab holiday. Thanks for all the nice comments.

----------


## Lostandfound

I traveled with just one change of clothes and a couple of old sets of underwear in a small backpack btw. Cheaperand easier just to buy fresh underclothes and discard the old stuff than lug 10kgs around. I pinched a Gulf air blanket on the way out but never needed it.

----------


## Lostandfound

And my favorite pic of the entire trip. This group of students were on a day out to visit the dam and wanted a pic. They were the nicest, most polite and well organised kids I'd come across.

Iraq's had a rough time in the last 30 years. I really hope these kids get a better future.

----------


## Lostandfound

*On December 11, 1990 I left Iraq as a human shield hostage, having been arrested in Kuwait following the Iraqi invasion. I swore I'd never return.*

*On March 9, 2011 I left Kurdistan as a guest and friend.*

*It's been emotional......*

----------


## Lostandfound

> Is that 3 ltr bottle of white lightning 8% 'cider' ,to the ladies right ?
> 
> Is that a real sofa behind them , or some Tromp l'Oeil style mural , painted on the wall ? hence the need to sit on the floor 
> 
> How was the accommodation on the road ,did you spend any nights sleeping under the stars ?


No problems finding accomodation. I've never encountered such magnificent hospitality. The KAR of Iraq is safe - probably more so than walking round in Phuket or Pattaya. Go see for yourself. 

Iraq has been royally f[at][at][at]ed by Saddam, war and then - in what must rank among one of the most outrageous crimes against humanity in history - by UN sanctions that forced people in the street to pay the price whilst the elite got pissed in Mansour nightclubs.

Rant over.

----------


## blue

Would not  fancy  a holiday there, interesting for sure , but i'll leave it to you and Ross kemp,
Dont like being the only tourist in an area  ,it's very tiring 
Not sure where i'll go next .
Asians countries are  now either expensive  for £ holders ,
or full of paedos .
maybe I ll go Costa Rica

----------


## splitpin100

What an absolutely fantastic trip you must have had, talk about new horizons. Thanks for the great picture's and glad to see you got home safely with tons of memories What a completely different view i now have of that part of Iraq

----------


## Lostandfound

Thanks - it's one of the most fascinating places I've visited in years.

Twenty years of sanctions mean it's not been 'starbucked', even the internet is new there. There are only one, perhaps two hotels in Erbil that have websites, yet probably a hundred 2/3 star hotels to stay.

As far as safety goes it puts Thailand to shame. People still regard vistors as guests and the biggest problem I faced was not offending people by refusing their hospitality. 

The countryside is stunning and the area around Dokan Lake is perfect in summer. It's almost totally undeveloped. Don't expect Four Seasons etc but if you're prepared to take the rough with the smooth - GO!

I am working on a cunning plan to ship out a couple of Harleys with a pal here and re-visit later this year by bike. There are some interesting logistics involved so once these are known and understood we may have a few places if anyone wants to join us......

----------


## Lostandfound

A few last pics..................


Road from Suleymaniya back to Dokan. About 80kms. A soldier gave me a lift afer 60km. I'm a lightweight.


Sunday afternoon football match in Dokan. The pitch is crap - very dusty and uneven. About 100 locals lined up along the wall to watch. Dokan (in white) lost 3-1. 


View from Palace Hotel Suleymaniya bedroom early morning. There had been some trouble kicking off over last few days and watercannon were lined up along right hand side of park.


Out and about in Suleymaniya


Turbine hall of Dukan Dam. the lens got splashed when I took pics of the water from divert valve running downstream. There are FIVE turbines here. It's a big room. I only got a small camera. Sorry folks.


Road leading from top of dam back to Dokan. The roadside buildings (now demolished) used to house hundreds of conscript Shia troops from the south in Saddam's day. Prime development spot......the views across the lake here are amazing.


The approach to the dam - empty pillboxes. Nowadays there are probably fewer than 20 troops on permanent guard at the dam. In 1990 there were at least 1000 in addition to an airforce barracks in town.


Bedroom at Ashul Hotel overlooking Dokan lake - 120 us/night. I was only guest there.


View downriver on track approaching dam

Sorry these are out of sequence.........

----------


## Lostandfound

Approaching the first security checkpoint at Erbil Airport. You have to pass security check here and swap to a 'security clean' airport terminal car. Pain the the a//se when you're carrying 6kG of baklava as hand luggage.....

----------


## Lostandfound

Baklava

----------


## Lostandfound

Rotan Hotel Erbil bedroom - 295us inc bf/tax etc. OUCH

----------


## blue

first  saw the Ashul hotel bed  ,
and now  looking the Raton hotel bed , i'm wondering what you get up to at night ?, do you dream about fighting a giant python or something ?

----------


## Lostandfound

The future  :Smile: .........On the way home from school on the village next to dam. 




I was taken through this village under armed guard 21 years ago for a rare excercise break and noone was smiling. It's changed for the better.

----------


## Lostandfound

> first saw the Ashul hotel bed ,
> and now looking the Raton hotel bed , i'm wondering what you get up to at night ?, do you dream about fighting a giant python or something ?


You sound just like my mum, Blue.

----------


## Iono

Wow, nice pictures, world of difference once you cross the mountain range into Erbil....man you should have rode to Mosul

----------


## Lostandfound

> Wow, nice pictures, world of difference once you cross the mountain range into Erbil....man you should have rode to Mosul


Didn't Saddam use Mosul as a dumping ground for shia to dilute the Kurdish population? 

Main purpose was to visit Dokan. I was kept as a human shield hostage there in 1990 waiting to be executed or bombed - two outcomes that remain plausible in Mosul from what I hear.

----------


## sunsetter

> I was kept as a human shield hostage there in 1990 waiting to be executed or bombed - two outcomes that remain plausible in Mosul from what I hear.


 
great thread and pics,care to elaborate on the being a human shield?

----------


## chitown

Nice thread!!!!

----------


## Lostandfound

> Originally Posted by Lostandfound
> 
> I was kept as a human shield hostage there in 1990 waiting to be executed or bombed - two outcomes that remain plausible in Mosul from what I hear.
> 
> 
>  
> great thread and pics,care to elaborate on the being a human shield?


I was on BA149 from London to Malaysia on August 1, 1990. The British government used the flight to land deniable military personnel in Kuwait. We landed approx. 4 hours after the Iraqi invasion and were taken prisoner.

After a couple of weeks in a hotel compound in Kuwait I was moved to Baghdad and then to Dokan Dam. 

I was released on December 11, 1990. I sued BA but the case was thrown out at the House of Lords. Total compensation from BA was 200 pounds (approx $320 us).

----------


## Lostandfound

> Originally Posted by Lostandfound
> 
> I was kept as a human shield hostage there in 1990 waiting to be executed or bombed - two outcomes that remain plausible in Mosul from what I hear.
> 
> 
>  
> great thread and pics,care to elaborate on the being a human shield?


I assumed you meant explain how I ended up there rather than in a guide to being a human shield (that's easy, just sit under guard for 4 months waiting to get bombed or shot  :Smile: ).

If you do find yourself in that position a couple of pointers:

1. Don't call your guards 'sandwog cnuts', even if you believe it to be true. They won't like it.

2. And seriously -  Don't get caught in the first place. If the country looks like going belly up GET OUT FAST even if it means putting yourself in immediate danger. The people running the show and your government don't have your interest and well being at the top of their agenda. 

3. If the embassy says 'stay at home and keep a low profile' run like fcuk out of the place.

4. Try and take some spare underwear and at least a couple of good books with you. :smiley laughing:  You've no idea how inconvenient it is spending 131 days in the same underpants. The British Embassy sent us some books to read after 3 months - Mills and Boon lol!!!!

----------


## natalie8

> I was on BA149 from London to Malaysia on August 1, 1990. The British government used the flight to land deniable military personnel in Kuwait. We landed approx. 4 hours after the Iraqi invasion and were taken prisoner.  After a couple of weeks in a hotel compound in Kuwait I was moved to Baghdad and then to Dokan Dam.  I was released on December 11, 1990. I sued BA but the case was thrown out at the House of Lords. Total compensation from BA was 200 pounds (approx $320 us).


Shit! I remember when that happened and there have been a couple of TV shows on that. 

Fantastic thread! Thanks for sharing your experience with us. Is this the same region that has / had ancient Buddhist ruins that were being excavated just before the war?

----------


## sabang

> approx $320 us


Gee, that should cover one night in an exorbitantly priced Kurdish hotel.  :Smile: 

I've heard similar stories of the extravagant hospitality shown to western tourists in Syria and Iran. Guess they don't see too many of us.

----------


## HollyGoodhead

^Is the same hospitality shown to western women?

----------


## Lostandfound

> Originally Posted by Lostandfound
> 
> approx $320 us
> 
> 
> Gee, that should cover one night in an exorbitantly priced Kurdish hotel. 
> 
> I've heard similar stories of the extravagant hospitality shown to western tourists in Syria and Iran. Guess they don't see too many of us.


I squandered it on 280 quid medical check.

----------


## Lostandfound

> ^Is the same hospitality shown to western women?


Only one way to find out for sure!

----------


## Bangyai

Great thread and very interesting. I wouldn't want to go myself under any circumstance but glad you made it without mishap.

----------


## Lostandfound

23 years ago today.

367 people boarded a British Airways 747 en route to KL.

Every other airline diverted from stopping in Kuwait before the BA flight landed there. BA was carrying British military personnel and we ended up being taken hostage by the Iraqis.

I ended up in a hot squalid, feckin room for over 4 months waiting to be executed or bombed.

Yes, I'm still a bit pissed off by the experience. Never had an apology, explanation or compensation beyond a £200 quid ex gratia payment to get me out the airport when we were released.

www.facebook.com/BritishAirways149IraqHostages

----------


## diverken

Great thread :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Wow, L&F. I remember you telling me this in a PM a while back. There's nothing I could say to you to make anything any better. That's really scummy of BA and everyone else who should have shown some human decency.  :Sad:

----------


## Lostandfound

> Wow, L&F. I remember you telling me this in a PM a while back. There's nothing I could say to you to make anything any better. That's really scummy of BA and everyone else who should have shown some human decency.


Thanks.

Spending 3-4 months locked up waiting for the door to open to be taken out and shot is a bit life changing.

The trouble is you carry it around with you for life, without realizing that it is terrbly mind-fecking.

----------


## Aberlour

> without realizing that it is terrbly mind-fecking.


No shit! 

I guess you just have to focus on the fact that things could have been a lot worse and try and take something positive out of what was a very shitty and unpleasant experience. And that's putting it mildly!

What don't kill you and all that.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by natalie8
> 
> 
> Wow, L&F. I remember you telling me this in a PM a while back. There's nothing I could say to you to make anything any better. That's really scummy of BA and everyone else who should have shown some human decency. 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Spending 3-4 months locked up waiting for the door to open to be taken ou.
> ...


I'm sure it was traumatic, and I don't wish to lesson your bad experience, but to put things in perspective,
3-4 months? you "carry it around with you for life"?
You fucking crybaby.
Were you tortured?
My father and grandparent were held 3 fucking YEARS in SEPERATE prison camps in Indonesia by the very cruel Japs. I won't go into detail but THAT is life changing. THAT is what you carry around with you for life.
Get over yourself.

----------


## Lostandfound

> Originally Posted by Lostandfound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by natalie8
> ...


I have perfect perspective on it. The worst thing that happened was a gun at my temple and the guard discharging it behind my right ear.

I agree that its nothing compared to years in a Jap POW camp. Maybe you should be locked up for a few months whilst complete strangers wonder whether to string you up or ransom you to find out the difference for youreself.

Maybe I was a cnut before I went there, who knows. I did have to retire early from my UK business employing 80 odd people (selling it) because try as hard as I might, I couldn't deal with employees with the degree of sympathy that it now demanded by UK legislation.

So yes - it's cost me a fair bit and I'm still pissed off about it.

On a more positive note, Lord King, Thatcher and Saddam are all dead.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Lostandfound
> ...


Yeah, sorry about being a bit harsh last night, had a few too many.
It must have been traumatic of course.

----------


## barbaro

Lost and Found,

Great thread, great pics, and a moving story of your time there in 1990.

Great thread.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> If he is wearing tight bycycle shorts their likely bugger him first, I'd expect...
> 
> 
> Just like Beach Road then?


Sorry to hear that you have been Buggered down there,you should be more careful!

----------


## Chittychangchang

Interesting thread and pics, cheers for sharing.

----------


## Lostandfound

So it turns out that tbe British Embassy official in charge of military intel in Kuwait warned British Airways in a half hour briefing that an invasion was imminent and any flight landing after midnight might be trapped. We landed at c3am. The pilot, Richard Brunyate now revealed as an MI6 asset. I saw the "deniable" soldiers board and exit. We were delayed at Heathrow so they could rush down from Hereford. 

the BA station manager of the Kuwait backwater later landed a plum job at IATA in Switzerland. 

I had lunch with Tony Paice at the press conference on Monday. He wanted to come clean about it. 

BA flight 149: Was it on a secret '''military intelligence mission'''? - BBC News

----------


## Klondyke

^ I read the interesting story about the book some 3 weeks ago, did not dare to mention it. The source I read presents the story much more detailed, seems that it is almost a full excerpt from the book issued 1 month ago.   

How the BBC story is believable, not sure, I do not want to waste my time when seeing the first picture description: 



> After the crew and passengers had disembarked, the aircraft was destroyed on the runway


The book - and the excerpt I read - says something different:



> The BA 747 was destroyed by US fighter planes at the request of the British. Was this to hide the embarrassment of an ‘own goal’ or was it to cover up something else?


Same is stipulated in the Wiki:



> The empty aircraft, which had remained at Kuwait International Airport throughout the war, was destroyed on the ground by an aircraft attack during the latter stages of the conflict; the destruction may have been an intentional act of the US military to prevent its capture.[1] Alternatively, the aircraft may have been destroyed by Iraqi ground forces during their withdrawal from Kuwait.[2] As a consequence of its destruction, British Airways was able to collect on the airliner's insurance.[1] Two of the aircraft's landing gears were salvaged and are displayed at Waterside, British Airways' headquarters.


British Airways Flight 149 - Wikipedia

----------


## Klondyke

^Here is a better account of the latest book describing the flight, a good reading.

Saddam Hussein used its passengers as human shields. Now a damning new book by a top investigative journalist asks: Was Flight 149 allowed to land in a war zone because it was carrying a secret squad of British Special Forces? - Scoopy Web

The reader can think for himself who made use of the "human shield"...

Another *"blatent"* example what is the difference between conspiracy theory and the truth. In this case the difference is 30 years... (but who cares after 30 years?)

----------

